# Crossfire VR2000D Question



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

I just picked up a VR2000d on ebay brand new for $425.00! 

Now my question is that are these not 1ohm stable? I looked at there site and there is N/A under the 1ohm. So does that mean its not stable at 1 or just that they dont have a rating at 1ohm?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

it's 2 ohm stable.

1 x 1000W @ 4 ohms (12.5V - 0.08% THD)
1 x 2000W @ 2 ohms (12.5V - 0.4% THD)
Fuse: External 240A


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 28 2007, 04:16 PM~7374629
> *it's 2 ohm stable.
> 
> 1 x 1000W @ 4 ohms (12.5V - 0.08% THD)
> ...


So dont put 1 ohm into it then unless i plan on buying a new amp right? LOL


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 28 2007, 05:32 PM~7374786
> *So dont put 1 ohm into it then unless i plan on buying a new amp right? LOL
> *


I wouldn't suggest doing that.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 28 2007, 04:43 PM~7374864
> *I wouldn't suggest doing that.
> *


I dont plan on it, but what would happen? Just get too hot and possibly catch fire? Sorry for the dumb questions. Something i have always wondered. Thanks again homie


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

also i am showing it at 1ohm stable. Typo?

http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseac...&Product_ID=168


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 28 2007, 05:49 PM~7374907
> *also i am showing it at 1ohm stable. Typo?
> 
> http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseac...&Product_ID=168
> *


hmm..hard to say, i would call them directly and just ask. they'll know more then anyone.


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

only 4ohm and 2ohm.... at 4 ohm(1000x1) and 2 Ohm(2000x1)


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

That amp will daily at .7ohms DCR all day long on music, I know...  

That amp will also throw out 2500-3Kw on 16v @ .7ohms DCR...  

It is also capable of nearly 300 amps of current draw... :0 

[/story]


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Feb 28 2007, 07:36 PM~7376088
> *That amp will daily at .7ohms DCR all day long on music, I know...
> 
> That amp will also throw out 2500-3Kw on 16v @ .7ohms DCR...
> ...


Ok so I am fine then if I wanted to throw it to 1 ohm for a daily.. Do you think i will be fine with a stock alt, but extra battery in the back?

oh yeah its going in a 04 durango (Hemi)


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 28 2007, 09:23 PM~7376457
> *Ok so I am fine then if I wanted to throw it to 1 ohm for a daily.. Do you think i will be fine with a stock alt, but extra battery in the back?
> 
> oh yeah its going in a 04 durango (Hemi)
> *


Stock alt and one battery, you need to run it at 4ohms... LOL


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Feb 28 2007, 09:41 PM~7377160
> *Stock alt and one battery, you need to run it at 4ohms... LOL
> *


No shit.. Ok now Here comes the Newbie Q's.. What do i need to do from here to get it to 2/1 ohms? If i upgrade my alt dont i need to do something special not to screw up the rest of my electrical system? Where would i get such an alt for my truck?


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Ok I contacted Ecessive Amperage and they quoted me $405 for a 200Amp Alt.. Would that be big enough?


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 28 2007, 03:46 PM~7374885
> *I dont plan on it, but what would happen? Just get too hot and possibly catch fire? Sorry for the dumb questions. Something i have always wondered. Thanks again homie
> *



No you'd eventually smell the sweet electronic odor of burning components and plastic, after it trips into thermal about a million times.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Mar 1 2007, 11:58 AM~7381691
> *No you'd eventually smell the sweet electronic odor of burning components and plastic, after it trips into thermal about a million times.
> *


LOL I've smelled that before on my old PPI amp. LOL


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

I got a hold of Crossfire and they told me it can be done, but it could go into protect also. He said i shouldnt have a problem at 1.4ohms though..


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Feb 28 2007, 08:36 PM~7376088
> *That amp will daily at .7ohms DCR all day long on music, I know...
> 
> That amp will also throw out 2500-3Kw on 16v @ .7ohms DCR...
> ...


Did no one read my post????? :uh:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

it will do 2400-2500 @2ohm w/14.4v all day long
@ .7 and 16v it will do alot more than 3000  


that amp can do 1ohm for daily provided there is enough current (the amp will more likely than not see over 1ohm on music since its dynamic

Id run 2 strong batteries and a high output alt and 0ga wire split to 4ga


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 2 2007, 10:00 PM~7394181
> *Did no one read my post?????  :uh:
> *


I read it and i appreciate your input, but i just didnt want to spend all that money on subs and break it down to 1oh or .7 and it go into protection on me. Again i really appreciate everyones help!


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

pit and brian wont lead you wrong, they're talking from experience, not shit they pulled off another forum... i say get it if your willing to upgrade your electrical (we all agree your definetly gonna have to do that).. and just dont go lower then 1ohm (for a sense of security  )


and 2400 - 2500wRMS @ 2ohms @ 14.4v, your sub options are WIDE OPEN


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Mar 5 2007, 04:51 PM~7412421
> *pit and brian wont lead you wrong, they're talking from experience, not shit they pulled off another forum... i say get it if your willing to upgrade your electrical (we all agree your definetly gonna have to do that).. and just dont go lower then 1ohm (for a sense of security  )
> and 2400 - 2500wRMS @ 2ohms @ 14.4v, your sub options are WIDE OPEN
> *


Oh yeah i agree.. I was just a little leary after talking to the Crossfire tech. He told me it was more hit or miss if it would go into protection. He said it wouldn't right away, but after 30 minutes of play it could.. I just thought it was weird for there to be such a grey area for this amp. Even by the people that make the damn thing! LOL


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 6 2007, 10:43 AM~7418478
> *Oh yeah i agree.. I was just a little leary after talking to the Crossfire tech. He told me it was more hit or miss if it would go into protection. He said it wouldn't right away, but after 30 minutes of play it could.. I just thought it was weird for there to be such a grey area for this amp. Even by the people that make the damn thing! LOL
> *


its not a gray area meng, he cant flat out say "yea it will be fine" because if it were to blow you could have a legit complaint with the warranty dept if it blew.... like I said if you got the current to feed the amp and keep it cool it will be just fine


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 6 2007, 05:58 PM~7421998
> *its not a gray area meng, he cant flat out say  "yea it will be fine" because if it were to blow you could have a legit complaint with the warranty dept if it blew.... like I said if you got the current  to feed the amp and keep it cool it will be just fine
> *


Ok cool. Thanks homie!!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

ok so i got the amp in and started reading some of the owners manual and it said if i were to take my DVC's and run them paralell and then just take each one to there own channel that would make it 1ohm. Is that correct? On my Memphis 1000d it had me run them in paralell and then bridge them both together on each channel.. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 13 2007, 11:52 PM~7473535
> *ok so i got the amp in and started reading some of the owners manual and it said if i were to take my DVC's and run them paralell and then just take each one to there own channel that would make it 1ohm. Is that correct? On my Memphis 1000d it had me run them in paralell  and then bridge them both together on each channel.. Hope this makes sense.
> *


The two sets of outputs are internally connected inside the amp, it's a mono amp, not a two channel...

That said, if you wire one sub on one "channel" and the other sub to the second "channel" it will sum the two together to get the final ohm load...

This is just to aid in helping you wire the subs and not have to shove two sets of wires in one set of terminals...

If each one of your DVC subs are wired to two ohms and you connect one in each "channel" the amp will be wired at 1ohm...

This is if you have two 4ohm DVC subs...


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

OK so if i run each sub like this then i am getting 1 ohm then correct?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 14 2007, 09:01 AM~7475148
> *OK so if i run each sub like this then i am getting 1 ohm then correct?
> 
> *


Correct if you wire each sub like that and then wire each sub to each of the outputs, the amp will be at 1ohm DCR...  

If you have the current to feed that amp, it's gonna be a nasty bitch!


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

So what subs are you going to power with that beast?


----------



## 727Lowrider (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Feb 28 2007, 10:41 PM~7377160
> *Stock alt and one battery, you need to run it at 4ohms... LOL
> *


why? I had two Crossfire BMF 1000D's 2 Gel Cells and 4 12" BMFs running in my nissan hardbody with a 4 cyl. and a stock alternator....running at 1 ohm each......


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 727Lowrider_@Mar 14 2007, 11:55 AM~7476079
> *why? I had two Crossfire BMF 1000D's 2 Gel Cells and 4 12" BMFs running in my nissan hardbody with a 4 cyl. and a stock alternator....running at 1 ohm each......
> *


First of all, not the same amp...

Second of all, just because it worked, doesn't mean it was right...

You were also starving them for current, thus they were not performing to full potential...

Having the two batteries was the only thing that made that setup work at all...


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 14 2007, 09:15 AM~7475451
> *Correct if you wire each sub like that and then wire each sub to each of the outputs, the amp will be at 1ohm DCR...
> 
> If you have the current to feed that amp, it's gonna be a nasty bitch!
> *


Cool.. I understand now.. I've never dealt with an amp that was setup like this one so i was a little confused! Once again you came through for me!!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Mar 14 2007, 09:27 AM~7475512
> *So what subs are you going to power with that beast?
> *


I am probably going to go with 2 15" Fi BL's.. It's currently pushing 2 12" Diamond D6's, but i am getting the lovely aroma of voicecoils through the truck so since i have warranty on them i am probably just going to blow them and trade them in so i can sell them as brand new!  

There is a huge differance between my memphis 1000D and this crossfire. Its insane!! I still need to upgrade my alt though. I will be taking it easy with the amp for the next month until i get my 200amp alt. in and add a second battery..


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 14 2007, 12:47 PM~7476812
> *I am probably going to go with 2 15" Fi BL's.. It's currently pushing 2 12" Diamond D6's, but i am getting the lovely aroma of voicecoils through the truck so since i have warranty on them i am probably just going to blow them and trade them in so i can sell them as brand new!
> 
> There is a huge differance between my memphis 1000D and this crossfire. Its insane!! I still need to upgrade my alt though. I will be taking it easy with the amp for the next month until i get my 200amp alt. in and add a second battery..
> *



yeah i bet oooo only about 1000 to 1500 watts. Depending on ur alt and engine at times. oh and please tell me that are gonna build a custom setup for this whole rig.



:biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Mar 17 2007, 01:33 AM~7495185
> *yeah i bet oooo only about 1000 to 1500 watts. Depending on ur alt and engine at times. oh and please tell me that are gonna build a custom setup for this whole rig.
> :biggrin:
> *


You only think i am getting 1000-1500 watts at 1ohm right now? Man it seems like more, but maybe not :dunno: 

oh yeah i am going to build a custom setup..


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 14 2007, 01:47 PM~7476812
> *I am probably going to go with 2 15" Fi BL's.. It's currently pushing 2 12" Diamond D6's, but i am getting the lovely aroma of voicecoils through the truck so since i have warranty on them i am probably just going to blow them and trade them in so i can sell them as brand new!
> 
> There is a huge differance between my memphis 1000D and this crossfire. Its insane!! I still need to upgrade my alt though. I will be taking it easy with the amp for the next month until i get my 200amp alt. in and add a second battery..
> *



warranty voided with burnt voice coils.
so you'll end up loosing money( the price it took to ship the subs in)


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Mar 19 2007, 02:29 PM~7507701
> *warranty voided with burnt voice coils.
> so you'll end up loosing money( the price it took to ship the subs in)
> *


I got them through a local shop here and we are pretty cool so they dont check any of my stuff when i bring it back..


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 19 2007, 04:49 PM~7508195
> *I got them through a local shop here and we are pretty cool so they dont check any of my stuff when i bring it back..
> *


IF YOU GOT ENOUGH ROOM, JUST RUN 3-4OHM SUBS. THAT WILL GIVE YOU A 1.4OHM LOAD. DO WHAT THE TECH REP SAID, JUST BECAUSE PEOPLE SAY IT CAN BE DONE, DON'T MEAN THAT IT IS RIGHT. AND MAKE SURE WHEN YOU ASK QUESTIONS TO TECH REPS, THE FIRST QUESTION YOU ASK IS "WHO AM I TALKING TOO" SO IF THEY GIVE YOU FUCKED UP INFO, YOU GOT YOUR BACK COVERED


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 19 2007, 07:29 PM~7509519
> *IF YOU GOT ENOUGH ROOM, JUST RUN 3-4OHM SUBS.  THAT WILL GIVE YOU A 1.4OHM LOAD.  DO WHAT THE TECH REP SAID, JUST BECAUSE PEOPLE SAY IT CAN BE DONE, DON'T MEAN THAT IT IS RIGHT.  AND MAKE SURE WHEN YOU ASK QUESTIONS TO TECH REPS, THE FIRST QUESTION YOU ASK IS "WHO AM I TALKING TOO"  SO IF THEY GIVE YOU FUCKED UP INFO, YOU GOT YOUR BACK COVERED
> *


Yeah thats true.. Thats a good idea. That would give me about 3k watts out of the amp and there subs are rated at 3k a piece any how.. I like the way you think homie! :biggrin: 

I've always heard that subs work better in pairs though. So 3 subs dont sound as loud as you would think they would and when you add the 4th (2nd pair) it gets a hell of alot louder :dunno:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Run two DVC 4ohm subs... [/story]


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 19 2007, 09:28 PM~7510092
> *Yeah thats true.. Thats a good idea. That would give me about 3k watts out of the amp and there subs are rated at 3k a piece any how.. I like the way you think homie!  :biggrin:
> 
> I've always heard that subs work better in pairs though. So 3 subs dont sound as loud as you would think they would and when you add the 4th  (2nd pair) it gets a hell of alot louder  :dunno:
> *


I HAD TWO 10" 4 OHM DVC AND IT WAS PUSHING ME INTO THE 1 OHM AREA, AND WHEN THERE WAS DEEP PASSAGES, IT WOULD GO INTO PROTECTION, I SWITCHED TO 3- JL AUDIO'S WITH THE SAME CADENCE A7HC AND IT WAS BUMPING. THE A7HC WAS RATED AT 1 OHM, AND IT PLAYS REAL COMFORTABLE AT 1.4 OHM!! 

AND TO ANSWER YOU QUESTION, IT IS ALL ABOUT CONE AREA. IN THAT THERORY 3 SUBS WOULD BE BETTER, BUT THAT IS NOT ALWAYS TRUE, THERE ARE ALOT OF FACTORS THAT GO INTO IT. BOX SIZES, PORTED VERSE SEALED, BUT THE SIMPLE ANSWER WOULD BE THREE OF THE SAME WOOFERS WILL OUTPLAY 2 OF THE SAME WOOFERS IF THEY WERE PUT UNDER THE SAME CONDITIONS


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 20 2007, 08:33 PM~7517327
> *I HAD TWO 10" 4 OHM DVC AND IT WAS PUSHING ME INTO THE 1 OHM AREA, AND WHEN THERE WAS DEEP PASSAGES, IT WOULD GO INTO PROTECTION, I SWITCHED TO 3- JL AUDIO'S WITH THE SAME CADENCE A7HC AND IT WAS BUMPING.  THE A7HC WAS RATED AT 1 OHM, AND IT PLAYS REAL COMFORTABLE AT 1.4 OHM!!
> 
> AND TO ANSWER YOU QUESTION, IT IS ALL ABOUT CONE AREA.  IN THAT THERORY 3 SUBS WOULD BE BETTER, BUT THAT IS NOT ALWAYS TRUE, THERE ARE ALOT OF FACTORS THAT GO INTO IT.  BOX SIZES, PORTED VERSE SEALED, BUT THE SIMPLE ANSWER WOULD BE THREE OF THE SAME WOOFERS WILL OUTPLAY 2 OF THE SAME WOOFERS IF THEY WERE PUT UNDER THE SAME CONDITIONS
> *


Cadence is NOT Crossfire...

His amp isn't rated to go below 2ohms for that matter... :cheesy: 

I've already told him that his amp will daily at 0.7ohm DCR, I've seen 8 of them do it with no problem...

They don't start going into protect till 0.5ohms and you can still roll up on them for burps then!

Not only that, at 1ohm DCR he will have plenty of impedance rise, so he's good...

Two 4ohm DVC subs at 1ohm = [/story]


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

What does DCR stand for?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 21 2007, 08:26 PM~7524913
> *What does DCR stand for?
> *


Direct Current Resistance

"DC Resistance"

The load on the amp before play, what the subs wire to, not factoring in changes during play...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 21 2007, 05:32 PM~7524972
> *Direct Current Resistance
> 
> "DC Resistance"
> ...


I think I understand. In other words, if I turned on the power of my head unit with the volume down, the current thats between the amps and subs is DCR?


----------

